# Bear Permits



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Just a quick reminder that the application for bear permits is April 15- May 15. You can click on the link below to go to the DNR website with all the 2002 info.

Good Luck

http://www.michigandnr.com/SubIndex.asp?SubLinkID=759&sec=hunt&parent=580


----------



## bearstretch (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder. The most important application, and i'd probably forget, well, probably not.lol Thanks.

Stretch


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Not a problem. Hey are you a member of the UP Bear Houndsman Association by any chance? Just curious. I am a member of MBHA.


----------



## bearstretch (Apr 17, 2002)

Howdy. No, not a member of the UP houndsmans. I am a member of the MBHA though. Good club. Later.

Stretch


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Isn't the permit deadline earlier this year? I thought it was in June last year. I'm at least putting in for my point this year. I don't think the odds are in my favor for drawing a tag two years in a row.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

If I remember right the dates this year are pretty similar to last year. I don't count on getting a permit this year either as I got one last year. I have been pretty lucky on the permits lately. I got an elk permit two years ago and applied for a preference point for bear that year. Then last year I ended up getting a bear tag. I guess they had to reward the bear tag to successful elk hunters.  Just a joke. I will apply for a tag this year but if I don't get one I will still train my hounds this season and buy a participation tag.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

The permit application time seems the same, but I think they lengthend the first hunt period, at least for Gwinn. The first hunt is now as long as the last, just starts earlier. Didn't it used to be shorter?


----------

